

Inteligência Artificial - zpinto

É possível que, devido a quantidade de dados e ao funcionamento dos mecanismos de busca e associação das informações, a Internet evolua naturalmente para para uma "Consciência" - ou isso não passa de ficção cientifica ?
======
alid
I like this concept! We've only skimmed the surface of the amount of data that
could be mined from our online activity. Get great minds from computer
science, artificial intelligence, statistics, neuroscience, and psychology
together and we could see some action here.

------
f4stjack
I, for one, welcome our new artificial intelligence overlords.

